# UNC Chat Info re CBT, Hypnosis, and Biofeedback



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Tonight's chat had a lot of info - here is a small excerpt - this information can be readily found on their website, and in the clinical research thread on this forum - but to summarize:---drossman: "... generalized biofeedback can be helpful. However the best studies have used CBT and hypnosis and stress management/ relaxation as the methods. I think they all can work though if the patient is motivated." Palsson: ... there have been several studies on using biofeedback for IBS, but it has not proven as effective as other psychological appoaches like CBT and hypnosis. Biofeedback is, on the other hand, often useful for fecal incontinence and chronic (non-IBS) constipation but that is specialized anorectal biofeeback, not general biofeedback."


----------

